# Stolen Babies



## Retsu (Nov 6, 2008)

Stolen Babies is a dark cabaret band from Oakland, and to say they deserve more attention is an _understatement_. I was looking around for something new to try out a while ago, and was fortunate enough to come across their music. It's innovative, fun, and complex to the point of requiring repeat listens. So far, I've recognized elements of avant-garde metal, circus music, ska, industrial, and even a little darkwave thrown in for good measure.

All of their songs are really different and unique, so it would be hard to recommend a single song that summarizes their style. A lot of people fall in love with them after hearing Filistata, so that's probably a good place to start.

Do check them out. :D I'm really loving their first (and only, so far) album.


----------



## Peter (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow very _interesting_, actually, that is the kind of stuff I like... "goes out and buys CD, listens to it 1000 times, and doesn't get tired of it".


----------



## Morbid (Nov 8, 2008)

I actually saw them at the Katowice Metalmania Festival earlier this year. What I saw wasn't really my thing but they were certainly interesting. Only saw like half the set though think I dashed off to the other stage to watch Satyricon halfway through lol.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 8, 2008)

I would _kill_ to see Stolen Babies live. :( Apparently they don't just play a show, they put on an entire production.


----------



## Morbid (Nov 9, 2008)

They were on the small stage of the festival so there wasn't really time or room for them to setup fancy light shows or anything. They were wearing all fancy costumes and shit though :D


----------

